# tupperdor humidity issue



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

hey whats up guys. i recently built a tupperdor with everyone on here. it looks great. i have to open cigars boxes on the bottom with a box on top, cedar sheets covering the walls, kitty liter, a quality importers crystal gel humidifier with a xikar hydrometer. the hydrometer was calibrated doing the salt test for close to 24hrs. i followed the instructions provided. today when i come home to check my box and open it, it was reading 72%. i want my rh levels to be in the 65% range. need some help guys


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Since you live in Miami, just the KL will be enough so you can take the gel humidifier out. Take that out and give it a day and you'll probably be about where you want to be.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

How long have you had everything completely set up? Sometimes it needs a little time for the KL to do it's thing.
On a side note, I got one of these at the Container Store yesterday and have mine set up with boxes and KL and I'm waiting for R/H to stabilize.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Since you live in Miami, just the KL will be enough so you can take the gel humidifier out. Take that out and give it a day and you'll probably be about where you want to be.


i took the gel humidifier out so lets see


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Your cigars may have been shipped a bit wet. Tupperware will hold humidity better than most humidors since the seal is so good. You might want to check the humidity where your cooler is and if it is below or near where you want to store your cigars , leave the top open for a few hours.

Being just a few miles north of you, I only use dry kitty litter and my storage averages 64%.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> How long have you had everything completely set up? Sometimes it needs a little time for the KL to do it's thing.
> On a side note, I got one of these at the Container Store yesterday and have mine set up with boxes and KL and I'm waiting for R/H to stabilize.


i left to work Thursday morning and came back today in the afternoon and that was where it was at.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Your cigars may have been shipped a bit wet. Tupperware will hold humidity better than most humidors since the seal is so good. You might want to check the humidity where your cooler is and if it is below or near where you want to store your cigars , leave the top open for a few hours.
> 
> Being just a few miles north of you, I only use dry kitty litter and my storage averages 64%.


actually most of the cigars in the box are bought local. i havent received my order yet. i am going to try the kitty liter stuff for now. gel device has been remove.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> actually most of the cigars in the box are bought local. i havent received my order yet. i am going to try the kitty liter stuff for now. gel device has been remove.


Your kitty litter may be a little wet right from the package, too. I have heard of heating the litter at a low temp in the oven but I wait until we get one of those unusually low humidity days below 60% and just hang about half of my litter in front of a fan to dry it. I am doing that as we write, it is 75 degrees and 57% RH now.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Since you live in Miami, just the KL will be enough so you can take the gel humidifier out. Take that out and give it a day and you'll probably be about where you want to be.


I'd say with the ambient humidity anywhere in Florida and the new sticks, which are usually generously humidified to start with, give it some time and the KL will balance it out. I would also lose the humidifier until the humidity drops and stabilizes at the desired point.


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

use dry kitty litter, follow what Fuzzy said, eventually it will drop, just takes sometime


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

use a Boveda. Should last you about 2 years.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I second all of this.
#1: The crystal gel humidifiers will add humidity like crazy, especially inside tupperware that is pretty airtight. Plus there is really no need for it with the KL.

#2: I have 3 tupperdores and, while I am a kitty litter convert, they all have boveda packs in them. They last damn near forever inside an airtight container, not the 3 months like it says on the package. So for about 8-12 dollars a year (figure you will need 2 or 3 for your size tupperdore) you really can't go wrong. Just get the 65% packs and fuhgeddaboudit. Then you don't even need the KL. I still use KL in my desktops and my cooler though.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

Kitty litter might take more trial and error, but I'm wondering if you wiped down your Spanish cedar? I just set up my first tupperdor a few days ago and was struggling with this problem, too. I had one cigar box which I lightly wiped down with distilled water and probably 25-30 sticks in it. Even using 65% Heartfelt beads, I was sitting around 73-75% RH. I added another empty, unseasoned cigar box. Now the RH has dropped down to 64%. Not sure if this will stabilize things long term or not, but I will continue to monitor.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

well guys thanks again for the advice. i went ahead and removed the humidification device and just left the kitty litter and the levels were steady at 67%. i am really happy with that. i just put more sticks in today so lets see where it is tomorrow. 
next time i place an order i will be ordering enough boveda packs to be really sure of my levels... now this gives me another reason to order more sticks


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> well guys thanks again for the advice. i went ahead and removed the humidification device and just left the kitty litter and the levels were steady at 67%. i am really happy with that. i just put more sticks in today so lets see where it is tomorrow.
> next time i place an order i will be ordering enough boveda packs to be really sure of my levels... *now this gives me another reason to order more sticks *


Like one really needs a reason :smoke:


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I have just a 65% Boveda packet in my jar humidor (for my every day stash) and it holds at 68% with nothing in it. Tupperware, jars, etc., hold humidity like crazy and need to be aired out, actually! But you seem to have it all settled already, so my two cents is worthless


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> I have just a 65% Boveda packet in my jar humidor (for my every day stash) and it holds at 68% with nothing in it. Tupperware, jars, etc., hold humidity like crazy and need to be aired out, actually! But you seem to have it all settled already, so my two cents is worthless


Are you absolutely sure your hygrometer is calibrated properly? From my experience all Boveda packs hold exactly the humidity stated on the front in an airtight container. I just checked one of my containers that has been sealed for about a month. Still 65% on the nose.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Nathan King said:


> Are you absolutely sure your hygrometer is calibrated properly? From my experience all Boveda packs hold exactly the humidity stated on the front in an airtight container.


Positive, actually. That's why I was a bit surprised at the reading. I've done the salt test within the last two weeks, actually, and it came out a perfect 75% after more than 24 hours. Now, perhaps the Boveda packs take a little bit of time (i.e. a month?? Longer?) to stabilize - I know that the jar in question and been wildly over-humidified (though not used for storage) for a looooooong time. The Boveda pack has been in it for about a month, now. With just kitty litter, I'd gotten the rh down to 65% rather easily. The only reason for switching to a Boveda pack is that I don't have an extra hygrometer to put in it full time and I'd rather not worry about it. I'm going to stuff the thing full of cigars (it holds about 20) in a few days when a recent order is done with the freezing process, so perhaps it'll then come down to 65%.


----------

